# Royal Marines' Golf Society



## jockclark67 (Oct 22, 2007)

I represent the Royal Marines' Golf Society. We are planning to have a golf tour to the Algarve in Feb or Mar 08 to play some games against local military teams and expats. I am looking to make conatct with an expat who is involved with a local club and would like a fixture versus the Royal Marines. Many thanks.


----------

